# Forum clock running slow?



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2012)

I noticed tonight that the time shown for a post I made, was one hour behind the normally displayed UK time. I posted at 22.47 hours, and the time shown on the post was 09.47 pm.
Not a major problem, just slightly puzzling, as this hasn't happened before.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 11, 2012)

Did your preferences get changed so that you are displaying Daylight Savings time?


Wheels

Edit: 
Nope I am an hour slow too.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine is off to. Nothing major. Realtime is in the bottom right of screen.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2012)

Yep, it is. But it sometimes helps to see the times of posts, so that you know what's current or new.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2012)

True, true.


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine is too, but I thought it was just daylight savings time changes.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2012)

We changed our clocks two weeks ago, and the displayed post times were correct then - strange. For some reason, the forum time is normally approximately five minutes ahead of actual UK time, but that's not a problem. The hour 'slow' is just puzzling.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just noticed that the clock that records the time when something is posted is about an hour slow. Might it be connected with the Error problem as well?

Geo

Edit...apologies, didn't notice Terry had already reported this.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2012)

Hummm....


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like the clock is right now. I had bumped my setting 1 time zone to the east to make it read right, but tonight I noticed that My time was an hour off meaning the forum clock was right again.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, it seems that the search functions were fixed it fixed the clock as well. Running on time for me as well.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2012)

Has been here too for the last few days - problem solved.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2012)

Being slow already, I never noticed the problem....


----------



## Matt308 (May 12, 2012)

FORUM ANNOUNCEMENT TO ALL MEMBERS

[Please reduce your daily Valium dosage]

THAT IS ALL


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Njaco (May 13, 2012)

LIke a scene from "My Cousin Vinny".....................


----------

